# Pepto Bismol



## dle2011 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello everyone,I am new here but I am so glad I found these forums.I was diagnosed with IBS-D about a year ago but have had IBS-D for probably around five years. I am currently taking Bentyl twice a day as prescribed by my doctor. It does help some but not enough. I plan to go back to the doctor soon but it seems like everytime I go to the doctor they don't help.Anyways, on to my question. I have found that Pepto Bismol normally relieves my symptoms when I am in public (which is quite often) and make me feel alot better. I normally take two or three Pepto Bismol pills a day (not on a daily basis but at least two days a week). Is there any long term effects of taking Pepto Bismol long term? Does anyone else take over the counter medicines for their IBS-D on a regular basis?I was just wondering if it is safe to take that much Pepto Bismol...Thank you so much and it is nice to meet you all.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I am no expert but it would seem you are not over using it. But why not stop by your pharmacist ask them? Or.. give your Dr a call?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

For the odor study they took 8 tablets every day for 6 weeks with no problems and the max per day is 16 so I don't think you are anywhere near the danger zone, especially since you don't take it every day.There can be bismuth toxicity in the long term if you take the max or more every day for weeks on end, but it really takes some dedication to do that and as soon as you stop the problems reverse.Some people recommend taking a weekend off every month or two, but if you only take it two days a week you already have regular breaks of not taking it.A lot of IBSers have to use OTC antidiarrheals regularly. More common to see people using Imodium as it tends to have a bigger effect than Pepto, but if Pepto does it for you at those doses I think it is OK to stick with that.


----------



## PrettySickly (Jul 14, 2011)

According to my doctor, taking it too often makes it less effective. But you are nowhere near that amount. He said taking it 2x every day would reduce effectivity.


----------

